# Remote Controlled Cabinet Doors



## fullhousecabinets (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a client that retrofitted a plasma tv into an existing entertainment center cabinet. He wants to have the pair of doors on the entertainment center swing open and closed with remote control. The plasma tv is mounted in the cabinet on a motorized articulating arm. The tv is mounted perpindicular instead of horizontal because the opening was taller than it was wide. The arm pushes the tv out of the cabinet, spins it to the horizontal (viewing) position, and then tilts it to the desired viewing angle.

I need to figure out a way to open these doors remotely to 170 degrees to allow the tv to spin into position. They also need to close remotely. Does anyone have any experience with anything like this? I contacted Auton and they said they don't do anything of this nature.

Thank you for any help.
Mike


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I would think the easiest way to do it would be to replace the doors with something like a roll desk type door, with lots of segments in it and then pull them back to the sides of the cabinet with a track system. It certainly wouldn't look as pretty, but it will be a lot easier to retrofit. By contrast, actuation arms for opening the doors will be difficult to integrate well, but can be done. The problem will be the fact that you'll likely need multiple arms in order to not interfere with the TV mechanism.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

It`s really hard to imagine two different mechanizims just to watch TV. If he has one to bring the screen into view...depending on the type henges and motion of the doors... I would think that same system could be linked to the doors. Bumpers, pullys, cables...release springs ect. Flipper doors would be tricky...the kind that open and then retract...anyway...inquiring minds like pictures! Rick


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You might want to look at geared motors controlled by double acting micro switches. Probably not going to be cheap, but should be doable. The micro switches would limit the door travel by cutting the electricity at the open position, and at the closed position. They would have to be double acting to switch from opening to closing once the travel limit was met.
Gerry


----------



## fullhousecabinets (Jun 17, 2008)

frankp-- At this point, changing the doors is not an option. He would rather manually open them than change them completely.

pianoman-- Yes, two completely different mechanisms just to watch tv. The door hinges are 170 degree Salice. The problem is that the doors need to be in the fully open position before the tv starts to come out of the cabinet so as not to damage the doors or the tv.

Gerry-- That sounds like a possibility. It just seems like since the doors do not pivot on an exact line--the hinge swings the door away from the face of the cabinet--that a geared motor would not work unless I am missing something.

Thank you for the input,
Mike


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

fullhouse, an option I was thinking of would be to push the doors open with some sort of extension arm. Have two arms attached at the hinge side of the doors at an angle and then have the door catch (presumably in the center of the doors) be some sort of magnetic lock attached to an ir remote or something to trigger it on and off.

Release the lock, and the doors open by extension of the arms. Finding the right pivot point that will actually open the doors may be difficult. You could simplify it by allowing the arms to track along the door an inch or so (horizontally) thus not having to worry quite so much that it's the perfect pivot for opening and closing.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Mike

You might be able to find a geared motor with an arm on it. Can you post a picture of the cabinet?

Gerry


----------

